# Almost gave it one star



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad it was made good for you

can't beat good service


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review, and I agree that Rockler customer service is 5 star - fantastic!


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have found CMT to make high quality bits…like you said, hopefully that was a lemon.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Rockler rocks when it comes to customer service. They are the best in the industry.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to hear Rockler took care of you.

Every company has a percentage of defects, but I have had superb service from all of my CMT router bits and blades. I favor them and rate them above everything but Whiteside for quality.

Good to hear it worked out for you in the end.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting review and good info,thx. I have been thinking about buying the kit from MLCS just haven't finished all the other things on the list. Glad it worked out. I too think Rockler's service is top notch. I use the one here in Southern California and they alway take care of me.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rockler has great customer service … I recently received a no-questions replacement from them.

The bearings will seize up. The faster they spin, the hotter they get. Bigger diameter bearings are moving pretty fast at the outside edge.

Make sure the bearing spins freely before you start - if it feels "gritty" when you turn it, you will have troubles soon.

I'm always nervous that lubricants will get on the wood and reject the finish later, but a little T-9 or other dry tool lube on the bearing really helps it last, and I've never had finish problems as a result.

Of course, having a few replacements on-hand is always a good idea!


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought the CMT set last year and have made a bunch of bowls without any problems. I got mine through a company called AceTools. I believe I paid $80 for the bit and the collet extention. 
A good tip on extending the life of your tray and bowl bit would be to clean out most of the wood with a forstner bit like I did here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Is is 1/2 shank? How big a router do you have to have to run it?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had great customer service from Rockler… Never tried CMT though. I am wondering if it was a lube problem. MLCS recommends keeping the bearings clean, and lubricated…


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

*Topamax*: It is 1/2 shank and requires a 1 3/4 hp or larger plunge router.

I made several templates of my own by using line drawings from coloring books and cutting them out of 1/2 MDF, with my scrollsaw.

I did clean out most of the wood as Chad (*cranesgonewild*) stated and was making very shallow passes. Like I said, I think I just got one with a bad bearing. It happens, just seems to always happen at the worst possible time. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I thought it would probably be a heavy duty operation.


----------



## NordicaTool (Oct 12, 2013)

Just to be fair to CMT, they don't make the ball-bearing. Never have I seen a "lemon" of a tool from them.


----------

